# two subs



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

Gonna connect my two subs to the BFD. Wondered whether it was best to split the signal 'before' the BFD and use two channels or split 'after' using just the one channel?

Cheers


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey bob.... what is the location of your subs? Co-located? Placed symmetrically in the room? etc.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

The subs are placed in the back corners of the room. Would it be best to use both channels and split the signal before the BFD?

Cheers.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd say if the room is symmetrical and the subs are placed symmetrical then do like I do... Sub pre-out >>> BFD Input (Channel 1 Left) >>> BFD Output split >>> Subs

I had www.bluejeancables.com build me a 1/4" to dual RCA cable that I use from the BFD Output to the two subs.

I then equalize both subs simultaneously with one channel of the BFD.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I then equalize both subs simultaneously with one channel of the BFD


Not that I would ever disagree with Sonnie, but

if he split the signal before the BFD, then it would add the extra capability to individually equalize the two subs in case they aren't exactly the same. If they were the same, it would still only require one set of filter inputs in 'couple' mode?

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Now why didn't you tell me that when I was trying to figure out the best way to do it. :rant: Fortunately... mine worked out... AFTER I had already spent the money on the cable.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

My room is not perfectly symetrical so I'm going to go for the split before the BFD and adjust both channels. This of course will also make it a little bit more difficult for my feeble brain :scratch: 

I am ordering the cables tomorrow :T 

many thanks both!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... it will be a challenge in your situation no doubt. I've not seen too many of those work out too well for some reason. Seems like most have ended up co-locating them after several attempts to equalize separately.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I am ordering the cables tomorrow


As an expert cable builder, I find the prospects of splitting a signal from an RCA connector pretty “iffy.” Most of them barely have enough room in the barrel for a single cable, much less two. The strain relief certainly won’t handle two cables. 

Maybe Blue Jeans has a special RCA for this, but I think it makes much more sense to do the spilt-off at the XLR, a short jumper that would connect to the BFD’s second channel. This would be the electrical equivalent of splitting at the RCA. Not to mention, there’s no good reason to have two long cables running to the BFD from the receiver when one will do. 

So, you might see if Blue Jeans will make the cable for you with the split at the XLR.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

They split off the 1/4" connector to two RCA's for me... no problem. I believe they used the Beldon 1505F cables, which are smaller... and they fit nicely.

In his case he'd need to split off his RCA (sub pre-out) to either two 1/4" or two XLR's. If they use one of the large barrell RCA they should be able to get two of the 1505F's in there pretty easy.

John at Apature told me when I ordered some cables from him that he could have built it for me cheaper so you might check with him. Not sure what cable he uses but the ones I got from him look nice and they were super cheap.


----------



## Moez (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Wayne,
Looking for a good subwoofer cable and I'm looking at Tara Labs 2200 SW cable....are there really many differences between the better sw cables that are costing $35 per meter?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Moe,

Subwoofers don’t require anything special in the way of cabling. Some people here have used plain-old RG-6 coaxial with screw-on F-to-RCA adapters. Get the cheapest, well-made cable you can find.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Moez (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks for advice Wayne....


----------



## Tiny (Oct 17, 2007)

brucek said:


> Not that I would ever disagree with Sonnie, but
> 
> if he split the signal before the BFD, then it would add the extra capability to individually equalize the two subs in case they aren't exactly the same. If they were the same, it would still only require one set of filter inputs in 'couple' mode?
> 
> brucek


This is similar to what I do with my two subs in the back. I split at the pre-out from the receiver, run it through a 1/3 octave equalizer, then into my adcom 5800 then to each sub independently.


----------



## Tiny (Oct 17, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Moe,
> 
> Subwoofers don’t require anything special in the way of cabling. Some people here have used plain-old RG-6 coaxial with screw-on F-to-RCA adapters. Get the cheapest, well-made cable you can find.
> 
> ...



i think most people pay way to much for cabling to start with, they are more impressed with stat numbers crunched than if they can actually hear a difference. Both my DIY subs are fed with 14 gauge wire from walmart at about a $0.25 or less and connected with $0.20 banana plugs and sound great. (That might have a lot to do the adcom 5800 powering them)


----------



## Doug Plumb (Mar 16, 2007)

Experiment with placement of your subs and reverse polarity of one for each test location set.

Use the BFD going into both after you are done finding the best placement - ie the placement that excites the greatest number of modes at your listening area. Find the best placement that gets the greatest number of modes then calm down any that you need to with the EQ.


----------

